# Silly memes, but Hedgehogs make it better.



## JJStefaniec

The Harlem Shake Youtube meme was making me annoyed until I saw this:





Oh yes, I melted. And the hedgie looks so calm too haha.


----------



## JulieAnne

Bahahahaha that's awesome! Yes, I'm so over the Harlem Shake but THAT is sooo funny!


----------



## alexvdl

I'm sure a lot of you have seen the otter version of this, but I figured I'd make it better.









I found this hedgie on Tumblr somewhere.


----------



## momIImany

alexvdl 
LOL, I love it! :lol:


----------



## MrPinball

alexvdl said:


> I'm sure a lot of you have seen the otter version of this, but I figured I'd make it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this hedgie on Tumblr somewhere.


 :lol: :lol: This is HILARIOUS!!!! Please keep them coming! Hedgies make the world a happier place!


----------



## Prettywoman030981

[attachment=0:1g2nbvh0]image.jpg[/attachment:1g2nbvh0]


----------



## FiaSpice

:lol: 
Shame I can't see the first video, it says private.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution

I had that problem too. :/


----------



## gallium

=P might be a little late to join in on this, but i found a couple pictures i thought ya'll would get a kick out of


----------



## MrPinball

Bahahahaa! Last one is cute!! Hedgehogs make life better!


----------



## jerseymike1126

Prettywoman030981 said:


> [attachment=0:z864xfes]image.jpg[/attachment:z864xfes]


Hannibal hedgehog...love it


----------



## xladeeda




----------



## Draenog

alexvdl said:


> I'm sure a lot of you have seen the otter version of this, but I figured I'd make it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this hedgie on Tumblr somewhere.


This pic & hedgie belongs to Quilly Quarters


----------



## reedwoman814

xladeeda said:


>


I love this! I want to put it on my facebook, is that ok?


----------



## xladeeda

reedwoman814 said:


> I love this! I want to put it on my facebook, is that ok?


That's fine with me, I found it on a meme site.


----------



## alexvdl

Thanks Draenog. I'm glad they'll get the credit for the pic.

Also, I made my own version of the hedge one.


----------



## sklock65

alexvdl said:


> Also, I made my own version of the hedge one.


OH MY GOSH SO CUTE! I was actually just telling my boyfriend earlier today about the little "hedge" you posted about buying in an earlier thread...love it!


----------



## MrPinball

A couple more from Pinball's FB  (Sorry they are so big, I don't know why. They were small when I uploaded them but Photobucket seems to stretch them)


----------



## eoponygirl

gallium said:


> =P might be a little late to join in on this, but i found a couple pictures i thought ya'll would get a kick out of


I don't know why, but the hedgehog muffin is just making me crack up. It's so cute but the caption just kills me! :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice

xladeeda said:


> reedwoman814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this! I want to put it on my facebook, is that ok?
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine with me, I found it on a meme site.
Click to expand...

This came from a t-shirt I believe http://www.snorgtees.com/hedgehogs-can-t-share I need to get this one one day.


----------

